# Peppermint Pacman



## Globe Reptiles (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm usually more the big snake guy, but I just fell in love with pacman frogs... I got a frog delivery from Japan, including some "peppermint" frogs. When I opened up the box I immediately knew that I'm going to keep some of them, they're looking so weird... and somehow cute. Keeping is easy and basically free for me, I got the light, got the temps and the food... Does somebody maybe know how "peppermint" inherits? I guess it's simple recessive, but I don't know for sure...
Here are some quick pics I took with my cellphone, hope you enjoy!




























Thanks,

Moe


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

These "peppermint" or "blue" coloured Horned Frogs are just a slight variation on the "green phase". I get some in each batch of green's I produce, just that I'm not enterprising enough to label them up differently and slap a higher price ticket on them.
They may stay green but don't be suprised if they turn brown with age.
Here's a "peppermint" from my last batch:


----------



## ilovepythons (Aug 2, 2008)

i want one! how much do they go for? i've been keeping snakes for years but never had a frog, how much space etc do they need?


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

that is a lovely colour, the ones i seen ae usually quite dull :flrt:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

There was a whole table full of them at Hamm last month, all straight from Japan. Truly beautiful colouration. Some of them were PURE mint-green all over. :mf_dribble:
Shame about the price though...


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Sarracenia said:


> There was a whole table full of them at Hamm last month, all straight from Japan. Truly beautiful colouration. Some of them were PURE mint-green all over. :mf_dribble:
> Shame about the price though...


shame about the fact they dull down with age personally i dont think there worth it until i see some mint green adults


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

spend_day said:


> shame about the fact they dull down with age personally i dont think there worth it until i see some mint green adults


Pity they dull down I thought a big green one would look great


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

I love these frogs, I don't care what colour they go they are just so cute and weird looking :flrt:


----------



## DDV (Oct 18, 2008)

ohh lovely, I agree love them even though the color gets dull, have a yellow one my self


----------



## Green Glen (Oct 19, 2008)

hey nice pacman, ive got an albino myself. Little tip LOOSE the moss! It can cause impactions and this will lead to DEATH!. Stick with the trusted ECO earth of other coconut fibre substaces. Do not use wood chipings either this also causes impactions. Best to be safe then sorry unfortunatly some people learn the hard way better to know now rather then finding out why if youm know what i mean. Wiked frogaroo tho.
Glen


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

ive kept a fair few horned frogs on moss with out problems.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah i thought moss was fine as its way too big to ingest plus its completely organic so even if it was ingested they should be able to digest it without a problem (unlike sand, calci sand, vermiculite etc...)

: victory:


----------



## DDV (Oct 18, 2008)

Green Glen said:


> hey nice pacman, ive got an albino myself. Little tip LOOSE the moss! It can cause impactions and this will lead to DEATH!. Stick with the trusted ECO earth of other coconut fibre substaces. Do not use wood chipings either this also causes impactions. Best to be safe then sorry unfortunatly some people learn the hard way better to know now rather then finding out why if youm know what i mean. Wiked frogaroo tho.
> Glen


I do know this is what most care sheets say, Coco substrate. 
My friend had a horned frog from the same batch as mine is from, we both kept ours on Eco Earth, until hers got very sick, everything indicated impaction, we soaked him in warm water for over a week, and endless chunks of coco fiber came out, I use repti bark now, it is easier for my pacman to spit it out than the coco fiber. (We both feed out of the terrarium, always have, in hope that the frogs wouldn't eat the substrate, one still did and got impaction).


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

how much did that thing cost?where did u get it from?i want one,


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> how much did that thing cost?where did u get it from?i want one,


Pollywog has some for sale in this thread - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amph...an-frogs-ceratophrys-cranwelli-cranwells.html

They are adorable, and on my wishlist!


----------

